

Porting Perl 6 to the JVM - gaphh
https://6guts.wordpress.com/2013/02/02/a-look-at-the-preparations-behind-the-jvm-port-and-a-progress-update/

======
PommeDeTerre
Successful and widely-used scripting languages like Python, Ruby, Tcl, PHP and
Perl 5 all have one thing in common: a main implementation consisting of a
relatively simple interpreter written in C.

Yes, they have other implementations targeting the JVM, the .NET CLR, or some
other virtual machine. However, these are only slightly better than
experimental software in the best cases, and not really suitable for practical
use. Serious users almost always use the interpreter written in C.

It should be clear to the Perl 6 community that their past implementation
attempts have not been successful. Aside from a very, very small handful of
people, nobody wants to use an incomplete Perl 6 implementation written in
Haskell, or NQP, or Perl 5, or even Perl 6 itself. Since targeting Parrot
hasn't been successful, it's likely that targeting the JVM won't be
successful, either.

I think it's really time for them to do the right thing, and implement a Perl
6 interpreter using C. It's an approach that has been shown to work extremely
well time and time again.

